# tranducer question



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

guys, hope someone can help. i want to put a new transducer on my boat. my manufacturer recommended a thru hull. i was leary of drilling a hole for the transducer. they said i can use a transom tranducer and epoxy it in the hull. they said i would lose about 10 percent sensitivity. does anyone have experience with doing this and how has the transducer performed? how much does a 10 percent loss affect a unit? any help would be appreciated. ER


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I've been using a thru hull transducer for the past two seasons, and I'm highly impressed with it's performance. I maintain contact with the bottom at 55 mph, and can mark fish up to about 30 mph. I've never been able to do that on a transom mounted transducer on any boat I've owned in the past.

On another note, I've never been reluctant to drill holes in boats. Use a quality stainless steel screw/bolt, and dab some 3M 5200 marine silicone on it, then around it once it is installed.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

het,
you are actually using a thru hole with the cut hole, correct??????? The issue is to much turbulance between twin motors to pick up at speed


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

No. My transducer is epoxied to the inside of the hull in the bilge area.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

ER, sounds like you have twins? I have twins on my Grady, and was having lots of problems marking anything at above trolling speeds with a transom mount ducer. I went with an Airmar B60-20 tilted element thruhull ducer mounted 16" forward of the transom in clean water. Many like shoot thru the hull ducers but they have to be mounted correctly. Two ways that I know of to do that are to epoxy the ducer to the hull (Lowrance uses this method in their manuals--epoxy cannot have any bubbles nor air pockets in it), or to mount the ducer in an oil or antifreeze tank made for the application. Airmar has the P79 (yes, they do full service fish location duty--on your other thread you were looking at the wrong P79 variant) which has a built in tank. Guys like Het and K-gone like their shoot thru the hull ducers and mark fish at cruise speeds. It is all in the mounting of the ducer.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

I got the same ducer in my boat Workdog...Only mine is for the furuno units....

i have mine mounted much further forward than you...Works good...


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

CarpetBagger said:


> I got the same ducer in my boat Workdog...Only mine is for the furuno units....
> 
> i have mine mounted much further forward than you...Works good...


Yeah, that's a good one. I mark bottom with the balls to the wall (45 mph), and I have marked fish up to at least 35 mph (I hardly ever exceed that speed). As a matter of fact, my locator has not ever broke lock with the bottom regardless the speed or wave conditions (of course I don't like to catch air with my Grady  ).


----------

